# BUFFALO | 201 Ellicott | 18 fl | 4 fl | 3 fl | Pro



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

ECoastTransplant said:


> *201 Ellicott - Ciminelli Real Estate*
> 
> http://www.201ellicott.com/
> 
> ...


Previous design:


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Heart-of-downtown surface lot to mixed use, podium'd development? Yay!


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> Heart-of-downtown surface lot to mixed use, podium'd development? Yay!


It really is something! As you can see I was blown away by the design changes.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The new design is so much better than that previous mess.


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

towerpower123 said:


> The new design is so much better than that previous mess.


When the first one was shown off, it also included the cheap/ghetto version of the new grocery store. So I felt this would be bad even without considering the design.

When I saw the new design, I was shocked. It's a bold leap in architecture for our city.


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow , what a cool project for Downtown Buffalo..


----------



## Buffaboy (Nov 20, 2012)

It was a shocker when we found out about it, that's for sure.


----------



## ahmedadham (Jan 3, 2017)

Muy gigantesco proyecto


----------



## ahmedadham (Jan 3, 2017)

Para proteger su hogar de la detección de fugas de agua y la humedad, debe comunicarse


----------

